# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Premenopausal TRT for women

## petemitchell30

Questions 
1. Do steroids , say var and winstrol shut womens production of testosterone down like they do mens? 

2. What are the chances a trt dosage shut down a a womans own production of testosterone?

3. What is a normal dosage of Test Cyp for a woman on trt.....the one I know was put on 40mg per week, which seems a bit aggressive. Her levels measured 12, and she is early 30's.

4. Do women aromatize testosterone like men do. If so, what percentage of women on a trt dosage will need to look into some type of estrogen blocker?

5. Will TRT dosage affect a woman's ability to have children in the future?

----------

